# Rhombeus For Cheap Price



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

i don't know what i should do,i can buy big 16 inch peru rhombeus(colour like unroasted cofee),gor 150 euros,something like 200$?

i don't know what to do,i can choose between reds or this rhom???
i allready got 1 elong and 2 geryi-s.
i like reds beacuse i they live in shoal


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

I'd take the rhom. Depends on your tank size though.

What tank you have waiting for him?


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

MPG said:


> I'd take the rhom. Depends on your tank size though.
> 
> What tank you have waiting for him?


360liters,about 100gallons i think
and one more question,from where is this rhom,what river,this guy who wants to sold it said it is peru rhom?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Looks like that rhom has a or had a pretty nasty case of Hith, very noticeable in the first pic.
I would let this one go, the price is good but hith is a pain in the ass to deal with.
Also you only have a 100gal for him which depending on dimensions isnt enough IMO. It should have at least 5ft x18"

I've also owned both and I would def take the shoal over a rhom because they are more proned to Hole in the head(hith)


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

****** said:


> Looks like that rhom has a or had a pretty nasty case of Hith, very noticeable in the first pic.
> I would let this one go, the price is good but hith is a pain in the ass to deal with.
> Also you only have a 100gal for him which depending on dimensions isnt enough IMO. It should have at least 5ft x18"
> 
> I've also owned both and I would def take the shoal over a rhom because they are more proned to Hole in the head(hith)


wow








i didn't know about that hole in a head?
where u can see that on the picture,and what is now wrong with that fish???
i am curios?
is that bacterial deasase?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Id let this rhom go due to your tanksize and the fact it would probably need a rehab. Hith (hole in the head) is the disease that makes its forheard looked all scraped up and scarred. it looks like it has a mass chimple or something on its lip in the second pic.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...a 100 gallon tank isnt large enough for these fish. A 2'x2'x4' tank is about as small as you can go.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I would pass.


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

hey honestly if i was in ur position ill jump on it its rare seen these fish in this size just treat it right make him healthy and ull have a beast in ur hands


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

I'd definitly pass if it has hold in the head, as I noticed from looking at the first pic really closely. Why else would the previous owner be willing to let it go for such an incredible price. Most of the time ppl get rid of piranha's for that reason IMO. One of the reasons anyways. If you have 100 gallon tank and want a school of piranha, I'd go for some caribe or mac's. You could have at least 6 of whichever you decided to put in there. Good Luck.







Happy fish keeping.


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

go for macs if anything my friends caribe keep killing each other lol


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

ok. guys,thanks for advices








caribe will be available in april 2011








so i will find few natts,and sell them in march 2011 and then buy caribe


----------



## figaro (Feb 16, 2005)

This was my fish until 5 days ago. I sold it to a friend of piranha fan mne. Hith on his head is result of my moving that fish from one location to another and again, got two kids and all other circumstances caused this terrible shape of head. I sold it to guy for cheap cause he have 200 g tank (on the picture) and where parameters are 99% better than in my 100 gallon minus background where fish couldnt even properly turn. Now that guy want to sell this fish to his friend for cheap cause he got it for cheap. Enough treatment for this fish is just that he is now in 200% better condition than it was .This fish eats , chase finger and behaving normal but have nasty scars on head which i hope and am pretty sure will not be problem in enviroment from picture. Biggest problem was my incapability to ensure him better requirements and now the problem is that guys cant decide to have shoal or solo fish. Da.n I totally destroyed the fish. Pls dont take the fish u dont have enough space (know from first hand) and it is from Peru. If u guys dont want fish i know who wants it and who will take it and who knows what to do with it.


----------



## figaro (Feb 16, 2005)

"Hith on his head is result of my moving that fish from one location to another and again, got two kids and all other circumstances caused this terrible shape of head." Dont want to blame kids and family it is my guilt and only my guilt but didnt have requirements and time to treat it and give her better space.


----------



## figaro (Feb 16, 2005)

RuthlessCarnage said:


> I'd definitly pass if it has hold in the head, as I noticed from looking at the first pic really closely. Why else would the previous owner be willing to let it go for such an incredible price. Most of the time ppl get rid of piranha's for that reason IMO. One of the reasons anyways. If you have 100 gallon tank and want a school of piranha, I'd go for some caribe or mac's. You could have at least 6 of whichever you decided to put in there. Good Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For money that i sold it to a guy i bought 2 lamps for tank (t5 were 2 years old and didnt work) substrat and few cichlids just to have something in that tank. Had shoals of piranha from my 12th year when was at my parents and to put 6 of piranhas in 100 gall is nonsence or same thing that i done with this rhomb


----------



## thekiller107 (Sep 11, 2010)

pass


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

figaro said:


> "Hith on his head is result of my moving that fish from one location to another and again, got two kids and all other circumstances caused this terrible shape of head." Dont want to blame kids and family it is my guilt and only my guilt but didnt have requirements and time to treat it and give her better space.


Dont beat yourself up over this. No one really knows what the cause of HITH is....there is just a lot of speculation.


----------



## figaro (Feb 16, 2005)

Thnx man, wish to believe that but parameters in water were to high and stress for fish was constant from day to day cause aquarium is on such place in new apartment. Period when hith evolved started when i was moving. Already started bigger project but at end couldnt afford what i wish to. I will not let this fish to go again in 100 gall from 200 where it is now otherwise i will take it back and give it to some1 else who have requirements. That was prerequisit for selling to that person.


----------



## piranha fan mne (Apr 11, 2010)

figaro said:


> Thnx man, wish to believe that but parameters in water were to high and stress for fish was constant from day to day cause aquarium is on such place in new apartment. Period when hith evolved started when i was moving. Already started bigger project but at end couldnt afford what i wish to. I will not let this fish to go again in 100 gall from 200 where it is now otherwise i will take it back and give it to some1 else who have requirements. That was prerequisit for selling to that person.


figaro,i don't want to buy that fish,i was thinking but no.now i will buy natts,and then in april 2011 try to get caribe.


----------



## BLKPiranha (May 1, 2010)

Cheap price because the fish is scarred from Hith!


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

i wish i was close to you i have a 350 gallon that he would be happy in..


----------



## figaro (Feb 16, 2005)

hecks8094 said:


> i wish i was close to you i have a 350 gallon that he would be happy in..


wish that 2 ,

My link
here(couldnt upload other videos dont know why it stops at 99%) u can see scars and bump on chin and another bump on the bump on the bump(to damn large now) 
think that this fish is worth of little effort, its returned cause he said there is no help for this fish its matter of time and lots of other reasons
this footage is after 12 hours from putting him back in old tank, now waitting for new owner again


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

ouch that chin looks like it hurts


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

holy chimple!!!


----------

